# Easy joints to do with hand tools?



## Korosu (Oct 16, 2014)

So I'm only working with hand tools due to space and noise restrictions, and I was wondering what types of joints you would recommend that are relatively easy to do by hand? There's just so many options but im not sure which ones would be best to start out with as I'm very new to woodworking. 

For a better guided answer I have the following tools;
Block plane
Router plane
Hand saw
Hammer
Glue
Chisels
Workmate bench that clamps
And about 4 clamps


----------



## Korosu (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh and as for project size, I'm looking along the lines lf anything that can basically fit on a table. I want to keep it small to medium sized projects. Mostly want to build boxes to start but even in that department I'm very new.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dove tails, box joints, mortise and tenon, half lap, bridle, etc


----------



## rtutsky (Jun 17, 2012)

I am in a similar situation as you. I have a small shop with noise restrictions anytime after 8pm until 8am and that is within reasonable noise limits. I would agree with epicfail with the joints he mentioned. I have made jewelry boxes with simple mitered corners and butt joints reinforced with dowels. You can make all kinds of things that sit on top of a table. Imagination is key. A few that come to mind are lamps, coasters, boxes, bookends, serving trays and candle holders. One "must have" tool that you are missing in your list is a drill. I would be lost without one.


----------



## Korosu (Oct 16, 2014)

I actually do have a drill. Forgot about it until you mentioned it just now.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

If you have a saw and a chisel you can make pretty much any kind of joint. Table saws are a recent invention


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Check out Roy Underhill's "The Woodwright's Shop". Lots of hand tool techniques and small projects.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry....couldn't help myself.


----------

